# 6000 Txiris for Txiri!!!!



## Moritzchen

Girl! You just got back the other day and hit 5,000! And now here you are giving us 1,000 morsels of wisdom in what? A week? Ah Txiri! If we could all be like you... Nah! Just don´t go away anymore!


----------



## heidita

Jesus! Txiri, you are certainly *B A C K*, no doubt!

HERZLICHEN GLÜCKWUNSCH!


----------



## Trisia

Umm... I only know you from the English Only forum, but I'm always impressed by your elaborate and helpful posts. Congratulations on your postiversary, dear Txiri .
And many more to come, I hope 

A. Fan


----------



## Eugin

And I only know you, Txiri, from the General Vocabulary (Spanish) forum but I am no longer impressed by your knowledge, expertise and answers, since you are one of the stars of this forum, and I really appreciate that you have come back to us to keep on helping us... 

Thank you very much for your presence here. I really appreciate your time you dedicate to this forum.

Un abrazote,


----------



## Fernita

*Dear Txiri, CONGRATS!!!!!!*

*YOU REALLY ARE ONE OF THE BEST FORERAS EVER!!!!!*

*Thanks for sharing your knowledge with us!*

*para ti*

 * por tus 6000 geniales posts*

*Fernita *​


----------



## alexacohen

Hola Txiri:

Pues yo no te conozco desde hace mucho... 
¡Pero por pavor, no te vuelvas a ir! 

Alexandra


----------



## fenixpollo

Cheery, dearie.... YOU ROCK!

Thanks for everything you do here, especially for your dedication and the helpfulness of your prolific posts.

_Happy Postiversary!_


----------



## María Madrid

Muchísimas felicidades y gracias por toda tu ayuda!


----------



## Soledad Medina

¡Muchas felicidades, Txiri!!!  Y no sólo te felicito por tus aportes tan extraordinarios sino por tu cordialidad.
Un cariñoso saludo desde Miami
Soledad


----------



## Txiri

To all:  deep thanks to each and every one of you for making the forum such an interesting place to spend time!  Fernita, if that's tequila, I can't handle all those, can you help out?  One of these days we WILL have a REAL partay!  And everyone's invited!


----------



## Tampiqueña

¡Felicidades Txiri!

Llego tarde ¡qué pena! pero no quiero dejar pasar esta oportunidad para agradecerte por todas las veces (han sido muchas) que me has ayudado. Eres simpática, amable y siempre estás dispuesta a ayudar a los demás con sugerencias excelentes y explicaciones precisas. 

Gracias y ¡Felicidades de nuevo!

Un abrazo

Beatriz/Tampiqueña


----------



## loladamore

Excuse me, but didn't I just congratulate you yesterday? 
Congratulations on what seems like the fastest quality 1000 ever!

Un abrazo
Lola


----------



## quietdandelion

Dear Txiris,

Congratulations.

I'm sorry l'm late but you have my genuine wish as well.
No wonder I haven't seen you lately--you have other talents to bless other people on other forums.
Thank you for your help and kindness. 
I wish you happy forever.

QD


----------



## jonquiliser

No me enteré antes de que estabas en los 6000 ya..!! Muchas felicidades, espero que sigas así!


----------



## krolaina

*¡Muchísimas felicidades! *

En breve un próximo millar, eh? ¡vaya record! ENHORABUENA.


----------



## Eva Maria

Everpresent Txiri,

Here at the Congrats Page AGAIN?????

Has vuelto decidida a batir contundentemente todos los récords, ya veo! 

Entre Frida y tú, las megaposteadoras, nos teneis el alma en vilo para llegar a tiempo – pant! arf! gasp! – a felicitaros!

Pero tú sigue con tu arte y gracia txirinesca! I love reading your genuinely personal and distinctive posts.

Muxu,

Eva Maria

PS: Tringa minuta (Latin) = Txiri kuliska (Euskera) = Becasseau minule (Français) = Ave zancuda (Have you got long legs?)


----------

